# Good times



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I got my daughter a 20 guage for Christmas. Well today we had to go test it out. I haven't been rabbit hunting in ten years. It was pretty fun and we ended up getting three. They were holding pretty tight to cover. So we sent the dog in and let it work. We got one and it ran into a thick brush pile. The dog went in and would dissapear. We couldn't figure out where it went. After we busted the brush back we found a 18" culvert. The rabbit probably went up the pipe a good ten feet or more. So Makenzie went in with a pocket knife to retrieve it lol. I got a short clip of her coming out.

We cleaned them up and we're going too try one of goobs recipes.

Rabbit hunt:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Cool SW! Who needs boys when you have awesome girls?------SS


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Thats quite the little hunter. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Cool SW! Who needs boys when you have awesome girls?------SS


A friend of ours went with us. His daughter is 17 and didn't like rabbit hunting at all. She wouldn't get out of the car and when we shot one she cried and started puking. I'm a lucky and proud dad!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That is a great looking beagle. I wish mine would hunt!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Trying this dish with the rabbit. It's a rabbit stew made in a crock pot. I'll add the flour when it's done to make the gravy. Let you know how it turns out.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Cant wait to hear SW!

My youngest boy just got a few cottontails.....20ga.
Just that last couple hours, found a pile of rabbits like I haven't seen in years.:shock:.
Going back tomarrow for more.

Might try that recipe.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Get them in an ice cream bucket or similar soaking over night in light salt water solution. I also changed the water and let them soak another hour Goob says if there too salty they get tough. I hear soaking gets the gamey taste out. Ours is almost done cooking


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Awsome info SW!

Just finished cleaning round one, I'll go back out and find a soaker....

Thanks.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice work SW! This is one reason I look forward to having children!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks like you and your daughters had a great time. Again, good on you for being a good dad.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I remember when I was small enough to crawl into those culverts, not anymore. 

One question, why did she take a knife with her for? Rabbits are not that ferocious.....or are they?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

She was scared and thought the knife would protect her. I new better and figured she would hurt herself or the dog with it.

Dinners done and it's actually pretty good. You do have to be careful of small bones though. It's really good with granny's bread and butter! No gamey taste!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

One of my favorite cottontail recipes is to bread and fry the backs and back legs, then toss in buffalo sauce to make buffalo bunnies.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Awesome! SW you're a stud, I hope to be like you when I grow up.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

My daughters are practicing for the world archery festival in Vegas in about a month. There's $24,000 up for grabs in the youth divisions this year in scolorship money. Both my girls are shooting amazing. So after we went rabbit hunting we came home grabbed our bows and hit the archery range till 11:30 at night. Lindsay was shooting arrow for arrow with me and ended up shooting a 298 16x on a Vegas face. She missed her last arrow. I shot a 299 22x for comparison.
Makenzie also shot a personal best the day before 290 5x. So proud of them!
I didn't get a photo of Makenzie's target but I did get a photo of mine and Lindsays.
















Here's one of my favorite photos of makenzie shooting


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pictures SW.

.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice Scott! Your girls are lucky to have a dad like you!


----------

